
Philosophy Di Poetic Mystique - barcelonamessi
http://poeticmystique.xyz
======
gus_massa
The front page is too empty and has no information about what the site does. I
found this with more info [https://poeticmystique.xyz/new-
page/](https://poeticmystique.xyz/new-page/) but I don't understand how it
works. I pay $20 and then someone else pays my $1000 bill???

